# Updating my 2016 crew list....



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

If you are interested in getting a text blast when i am looking for people to make a trip pm me your cell phone number.
Trips are cost split. Need to have your own gear and some level of experience. i fish to enjoy myself just like you do so im not a babysitter. Met lots of great Friends doing this and looking to update my list.
I make snapper, grouper, tuna runs all depending on weather/seas etc.
i work during the week and fish on the weekend. 
I am not a guide so if we catch... we catch... if not... that's fishing.
tight lines


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Fin Reaper said:


> If you are interested in getting a text blast when i am looking for people to make a trip pm me your cell phone number.
> Trips are cost split. Need to have your own gear and some level of experience. i fish to enjoy myself just like you do so im not a babysitter. Met lots of great Friends doing this and looking to update my list.
> I make snapper, grouper, tuna runs all depending on weather/seas etc.
> i work during the week and fish on the weekend.
> ...


Keep me on!


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

erain12 said:


> Keep me on!


hey eric... you got it...


----------

